# New Beta Owner!



## Ravenlyn6996 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hello everyone this is officially my first beta. I had them as kids but we all know pets as kids we dont really take care of...as in cleaning of tanks etc. Yeah I fed him but nothing as hands on now that Im older! Im very excited. Originally bought a small bowl but decided he had enough of small bowls and bought him a 2.5 gallon tank with filtration, lid and lamp. Im am new though so not sure what all need to know. I have done some research know about what temp the water needs to be etc. Bought a heater for him thats preset for 2 gallon - 15 gallon tanks. Noticed his bowl was really cold and I had already set up his other tank waiting to transfer him but went ahead and started the process was afraid id lose him. 
I havent named him yet. And also wanted to know if betta's needed an air pump? I bought one just incase(it didnt come with the tank) if he doesnt Ill just take it back. I also havent named him yet. Im up for any helpers, lol. But anyhoo Ill quit rambling and post some pics of him and of his new tank. 

*Tank*

















*Fishy!*


----------



## Comatose (Nov 7, 2010)

Awww what a cute betta.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Nice fish! He looks kinda stressed but he'll get used to his new enviorment soon and he'll probably blow a nest...or two....or three.....well um yeah you get the point


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Super cute!!  I'm not great with names, but oh well. I love his colors!!!


----------



## Ravenlyn6996 (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah might name him Kane, lol. But yeah he is a cutie! And hes better now those pictures were taken when he was still in the small bowl I originally bought for him. In his new home hes been swimming around checking everything out and at one point was staring at me when I was watching him making sure he was ok it was adorable.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh, by the way, I saw you have a betta hammock!! I think they're so cute, and I'm training Casanova to use his new one, and he's already slept on it twice, at least when I was there! ADORABLE! But what I was going to say was you could move it up if you wanted. Casanova likes it best about 3/4 inches from the surface. Does Kane use it at all??


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Congrats! I had a betta that looked a lot like him. He'll love his new home I am sure, more room to explore!


----------



## Ravenlyn6996 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Hes adorable! So I take it betta's dont need the bubblies in their tank in order to breathe? And also I just transferred him(for the second time) into his new tank a couple days ago and it seems like the water is already getting dirty. Thought it was a bit odd since it has a filter and its literally only been 2 days. Hes also discovered his skull, lol. And he pretty much hides in his skull all day. He came out once today to chase his reflection up and down for a bit then went back in his skull....is this normal? Also I couldnt feed him today because he stayed in his skull all day tried to feed him when he came out for a bit but he ate one then I think he spit it back out and ignored the others. Can someone give me the run down of stuff I NEED for this betta. Im freaking out Im doing something wrong and hes not gonna make it. PLease someone let me know.


----------



## Ravenlyn6996 (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh also I leave the light on pretty much ALL the time. Is this a bad idea? I just thought maybe that has something to do with it. Im gonna go turn it off for a bit.


----------



## Moldau (Sep 5, 2010)

You are correct that bettas don't need aeration in their tanks. You are also right that the light shouldn't be on all the time. They need night/day cycles, so light all the time isn't good. Too much light also causes excess algae growth. As for him hiding all the time, he might like it if there were some silk or real plants to provide some cover. He might feel more comfortable coming out of his hiding place then. The only other thing I can think of is that you should make sure to carefully monitor the temperature. I've read that preset heaters often aren't reliable. 

Anyway, congratulations on your new betta! It seems like you're being very thoughtful and trying to take good care of him!


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow, what a great color combo - I don't think I've seen a betta yet with a silver body. There are so many beautiful fish here - it's like an cyber underwater butterfly garden!

Cheryl


----------



## Ravenlyn6996 (Nov 7, 2010)

Ok check and check. Well now Im having problems with him  Ive noticed he has lost his color and is VERY dull looking now. Hes not eating and stays in his skull. What should I do? His tank is very cloudy randomly and Im about to change his water...very odd!? Do I need to buy anything for his color? I bought the "color enhancing" dried shrimp and he tried eating them at first but now he wont eat them. It seems when he comes out and goes to the top I assume ok hes finally hungry I put in some food and he ignores it and it just floats on top. PLus hes in a 2.5 gallon tank and maybe the current from the filter is too much for him? I dont think he likes it and its why he stays in his skull...unless hes sleeping that much?


----------

